# Why do people think it's ok to tease chihuahuas?!?!?!?



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

We went camping this past weekend and of course I brought both my boys. We met up with a couple with two little boys. The oldest one (7 yrs old) kept teasing Gunner. :foxes15: I told him to stop teasing several times (and was quite pleased when his Dad jumped all over him about it once). Gunner is will growl and bark back and I guess he thought it was cute. I told him he better stop as Gunner will bite (he's never bit anyone but my guess is that he would out of fear). He finally quit but boy did it annoy me til then. And you know? He never once teased Hercules. What up with that?!?!? Do people just like to tease chi's because they are tiny and think they won't do any damage. I just HATE that!!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

My neighbor used to do that with Max constantly. Then one day he was being walked by the dog sitter when we were out of town and she did it- he nipped her. Didn't hurt her but scared the crap out of her. He was already stressed out because we were out of town, and her constant teasing finally got to him. She admitted she did it because she "thought his reaction was cute." Ugh. But she learned her lesson... 

No idea why they do that though. Chihuahuas ARE real dogs that have real canine responses.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I know I have a friend who was over the other day and her little girl would not leave Zoe alone she would go away from her but she would chase after her. I told her Mom that she needed to make her stop because Zoe has never been around toddlers and I did not know how she would react but she wouldn't and Zoe growled and went for her hand but did not bite. This happened 2x so I ended up having to put Zoe in her crate because her Mom would not tell her to stop sheesh.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

people do it to tillie! , it pisses me off so much!  , granted we like blow at her ect. when shes playful and she LOVES it LOL but thats more playing than anything lol x


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

This is why i just don't take or bring them around people anymore, and when theres people over i hide with them in my room! Then i get called a weirdo for going 2 my room lol.! o well.:daisy: THe only places they go 2 wheres theres tons of people is the pet stores, and i have them on there narnesses, people try 2 pet n stop us and i take action, i say sorry cant pet them they bite, and move on lol !! I have learned that if im 2 friendly they will just tease and tease and never let us shop!:foxes15:


----------

